# Diablo 2 CDkey auslesen



## fredthefreezer (11. Februar 2005)

Hi Leutz  

Ich weiß nimmer was ich machen soll...
Also ich hab die Hüllen von D2 leider weggeschmissen und nun brauch ich aber meinen CDKey wieder  
Also ich hab des Spiel noch installiert, wollt ihn aber für die Zukunft wieder haben.

Weiß einer, ob der Key von D2 irgendwie auslesen kann!?

Danke und peace Fred


----------



## cbw249 (12. Februar 2005)

Wenn du noch die pcg 1/05 rumliegen hast dort ist das ganze Spiel  mit der nummer drin.

cbw249


----------



## MorbidAngel (12. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube nicht dass der CD Key auslesbar ist, damit würden sich die Hersteller ja quasi ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Zudem ist es ja in der Tat so dass Diablo in einer der letzten PCG Ausgaben beilag, also nimm doch einfach den Key.

Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem bei D2 - selbst mit der Erste Hilfe CD bekomme ich es nicht zum Laufen, es bricht immer mit einer Fehlermeldung über irgendwelche Codecs ab, wenn das Intro starten sollte, nachdem ich einen Character ausgewählt habe. Ich weiss jedenfalls nicht weiter


----------



## fredthefreezer (12. Februar 2005)

MorbidAngel am 12.02.2005 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht dass der CD Key auslesbar ist, damit würden sich die Hersteller ja quasi ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Zudem ist es ja in der Tat so dass Diablo in einer der letzten PCG Ausgaben beilag, also nimm doch einfach den Key.
> 
> Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem bei D2 - selbst mit der Erste Hilfe CD bekomme ich es nicht zum Laufen, es bricht immer mit einer Fehlermeldung über irgendwelche Codecs ab, wenn das Intro starten sollte, nachdem ich einen Character ausgewählt habe. Ich weiss jedenfalls nicht weiter


Oh man von was rede ich wohl!?  
ICH MEIN DOCH DIE PCGAMES VERSION!!!


----------



## fredthefreezer (13. Februar 2005)

Weiß denn keiner eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Chrissy_26 (13. Februar 2005)

fredthefreezer am 13.02.2005 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß denn keiner eine Möglichkeit


Dann wirst du dir wohl ober übel das Game nochmal kaufen müssen, außer du kennts jemand der die PC Games Version hat, sie selbst aber nicht verwendet, und dir seinen Code überlässt.


----------



## Altus-EClan-Leader (14. Februar 2005)

tag,

aus sicherheits Gründen wird der CD-Key nicht auf dem rechner Gespeichert!
musst dir Wohl das Original Kaufen oder dir die CD nochmal schicken Lassen, also sagen das die CD nicht dabei war und die schicken dir dann eine neue Mit CD-Key    

Gruß Altus-EClan-Leader
http://www.eraserclan.de.vu


----------



## Thunda (14. Februar 2005)

Jetzt lügt ihn mal nicht alle an  , natürlich kann man den CD Key von Diablo 2 und Addon auslesen!
Guck einfach hier:   Klick mich an! 

mfg


----------



## Thunda (14. Februar 2005)

sry wegen doppelpost, browser ist gehangen.

mfg


----------



## fredthefreezer (15. Februar 2005)

Thunda am 14.02.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> sry wegen doppelpost, browser ist gehangen.
> 
> mfg


Jo vielen Dank!  

Hat einwandfrei gefunzt   

@Altus-EClan-Leader: Ergibt ja irgendwie auch keinen Sinn  
Weil wie soll Battlenet den Key überprüfen können, wenn der Key nicht irgendwo abgelegt wird  

by Fred


----------



## rush81 (22. Februar 2005)

[schau mal auf   http://www.baribe.com ...........da  findeste auf jeden fall diablo   keys........und einige andere


----------



## fredthefreezer (22. Februar 2005)

rush81 am 22.02.2005 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [schau mal auf    http://www.baribe.com...........da  findeste auf jeden fall diablo   keys........und einige andere


Du Hirni!  
Ich hab meinen eigenen vom schon installierten gesucht und auch gefunden!
Depp!


----------



## Max_Power (23. Februar 2005)

rush81 am 22.02.2005 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [schau mal auf    xxxxx...........da  findeste auf jeden fall diablo   keys........und einige andere



Warez-Links im PCG-Forum? lies mal die Nettiquette und überleg, was du da falsch gemacht hast.


----------



## Starsucker (23. Februar 2005)

rush81 am 22.02.2005 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [schau mal auf    xxx.xxx...........da  findeste auf jeden fall diablo   keys........und einige andere



...und einige Dialer...


----------



## Rob99 (23. Februar 2005)

Max_Power am 23.02.2005 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> rush81 am 22.02.2005 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also entweder er weiß nicht , dass es verboten ist(s. anmeldedatum) oder er ist nen forenmulti, damit irgend jmd hier son müll posten konnte...


----------



## Starsucker (23. Februar 2005)

Rob99 am 23.02.2005 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 23.02.2005 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder er ist dick im Dialer-Geschäft...


----------

